# Washing life jackets



## MedSailor

I picked up a few used Mustang Lil Legends jackets in our kid's current sizes and future sizes. I dislike the newer generation of jackets by Mustang so had to find used ones.

Some of the used ones are quite dirty, and it's VERY likely that my kids will continue to dirt-ify them. :wink What's the best and easiest way to clean them?

Does the washing machine work? 

MedSailor


----------



## zeehag

brush , soap and hose. go for it.


----------



## SloopJonB

A washing machine won't work because they float. :wink


----------



## shoaldraft

OxyClean works quite well.


----------



## IStream

A front loader will work. Run it on the gentle cycle or the corners/edges will get torn up in the spin steps. No bleach! Air dry.


----------



## Minnewaska

I like OxyClean for organic stains and Oil Eater (this is a food grade, water soluable and biodegradeable cleaner) for oil based stains on fabric. There are, of course, stains that are permanent and kids are really good at making them. Dirt-ify...... funny.


----------



## MedSailor

I wonder if a bucket and plunger would work....


----------



## miatapaul

MedSailor said:


> I wonder if a bucket and plunger would work....


You could just put them on the kids, spray them down with cleaner, and throw them overboard! With all the squirming and swimming I am sure that will scrub and rinse them.


----------



## jwing

All my flotation devices get washed annually in my front-loading washing machine, gentle cycle. Works great. If you don't have such a machine, laundromats do.


----------



## hellosailor

I was pleased to discover "6x" size front loaders at the local Laundromat, big enough to eat a huge quilt and have it tumbling around unrestricted. PFDs should do just fine in there.

But I'd take a brush, even a bristle-type hair brush, and some Liquid Tide and do a manual scrubbing first. That stuff is expensive, yes, but I have yet to see a detergent that works as well all the time. Then I'd take the PFD's to the Laundromat, with some detergent still in them, add the oxyclean (which works differently on different stains) and let it run on "warm".

You're into exotic stain cleaners and enzyme cleaners after that if it doesn't come out looking pristine. And if you really soak them with ScotchGuard right after they are clean and dry? Or with one of the marine fabric protectors? That'll make them way easier to keep clean when the kids use them as tablecloths.


----------



## MedSailor

hellosailor said:


> ..Liquid Tide and do a manual scrubbing first. That stuff is expensive, yes, but I have yet to see a detergent that works as well all the time.


I actually have found the exact same results using shampoo to pre-treat spot stains. Then again, I'm no Martha Stewart....

MedSailor


----------



## hellosailor

Apparently a lot depends on the kind of stains as well as the ingredients in the cleaner. Some strip oils and waxes (a bad thing for car wash soap, a bad thing for non-oily hair) while others attack them more aggressively. I wouldn't expect shampoo to attack grass stains, but a laundry detergent should.

And if your shampoo can strip old Cosmoline the way LT does, I sure don't want it on my hair.(G)

Some things, some stains, some cloths, all you can do is try everything. 

Ever notice that even black RIT dye won't stain some clothing as well as the offending stain has? The gods have some sense of humor, huh?


----------



## jerryRiggin

shoaldraft said:


> OxyClean works quite well.


thanks for the suggestion! haven't been able to get mine clean and this worked wonders!


----------

